# error building graphics/kipi-plugins-kde4



## ohle (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi.

I'm having trouble building graphics/kipi-plugins-kde4 on 8.1:


```
Scanning dependencies of target dngvalidate
[ 59%] Building CXX object dngconverter/test/CMakeFiles/dngvalidate.dir/dngvalidate_automoc.o
[ 59%] Building CXX object dngconverter/test/CMakeFiles/dngvalidate.dir/__/dngwriter/extra/xmp_sdk/common/XML_Node.o
In file included from /usr/ports/graphics/kipi-plugins-kde4/work/kipi-plugins-1.9.0/common/libkipiplugins/tools/kpaboutdata.cpp:24:
/usr/ports/graphics/kipi-plugins-kde4/work/kipi-plugins-1.9.0/common/libkipiplugins/tools/kpaboutdata.h:43: error: expected ',' or '...' before '&' token
/usr/ports/graphics/kipi-plugins-kde4/work/kipi-plugins-1.9.0/common/libkipiplugins/tools/kpaboutdata.h:47: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'KLocalizedString' with no type
In file included from /usr/ports/graphics/kipi-plugins-kde4/work/kipi-plugins-1.9.0/common/libkipiplugins/tools/kpaboutdata.cpp:35:
/usr/ports/graphics/kipi-plugins-kde4/work/kipi-plugins-1.9.0/common/libkipiplugins/pluginsversion.h:45: error: 'KLocalizedString' does not name a type
/usr/ports/graphics/kipi-plugins-kde4/work/kipi-plugins-1.9.0/common/libkipiplugins/tools/kpaboutdata.cpp:40: error: expected ',' or '...' before '&' token
/usr/ports/graphics/kipi-plugins-kde4/work/kipi-plugins-1.9.0/common/libkipiplugins/tools/kpaboutdata.cpp:44: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'KLocalizedString' with no type
/usr/ports/graphics/kipi-plugins-kde4/work/kipi-plugins-1.9.0/common/libkipiplugins/tools/kpaboutdata.cpp: In constructor 'KIPIPlugins::KPAboutData::KPAboutData(int)':
/usr/ports/graphics/kipi-plugins-kde4/work/kipi-plugins-1.9.0/common/libkipiplugins/tools/kpaboutdata.cpp:45: error: invalid conversion from 'const char*' to 'int'
/usr/ports/graphics/kipi-plugins-kde4/work/kipi-plugins-1.9.0/common/libkipiplugins/tools/kpaboutdata.cpp:45: error:   initializing argument 1 of 'QMemArray<type>::QMemArray(int) [with type = char]'
/usr/ports/graphics/kipi-plugins-kde4/work/kipi-plugins-1.9.0/common/libkipiplugins/tools/kpaboutdata.cpp:47: error: 'pluginName' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/graphics/kipi-plugins-kde4/work/kipi-plugins-1.9.0/common/libkipiplugins/tools/kpaboutdata.cpp:48: error: 'const class QString' has no member named 'toAscii'
/usr/ports/graphics/kipi-plugins-kde4/work/kipi-plugins-1.9.0/common/libkipiplugins/tools/kpaboutdata.cpp:49: error: 'KLocalizedString' cannot be used as a function
/usr/ports/graphics/kipi-plugins-kde4/work/kipi-plugins-1.9.0/common/libkipiplugins/tools/kpaboutdata.cpp:50: error: 'licenseType' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/graphics/kipi-plugins-kde4/work/kipi-plugins-1.9.0/common/libkipiplugins/tools/kpaboutdata.cpp:52: error: 'pluginDescription' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/graphics/kipi-plugins-kde4/work/kipi-plugins-1.9.0/common/libkipiplugins/tools/kpaboutdata.cpp:53: error: invalid conversion from 'const char*' to 'int'
/usr/ports/graphics/kipi-plugins-kde4/work/kipi-plugins-1.9.0/common/libkipiplugins/tools/kpaboutdata.cpp:53: error:   initializing argument 1 of 'QMemArray<type>::QMemArray(int) [with type = char]'
/usr/ports/graphics/kipi-plugins-kde4/work/kipi-plugins-1.9.0/common/libkipiplugins/tools/kpaboutdata.cpp:55: error: 'hasMainComponent' is not a member of 'KGlobal'
/usr/ports/graphics/kipi-plugins-kde4/work/kipi-plugins-1.9.0/common/libkipiplugins/tools/kpaboutdata.cpp:58: error: 'locate' is not a member of 'KStandardDirs'
/usr/ports/graphics/kipi-plugins-kde4/work/kipi-plugins-1.9.0/common/libkipiplugins/tools/kpaboutdata.cpp:68: error: expected `;' before 'shortDesc'
/usr/ports/graphics/kipi-plugins-kde4/work/kipi-plugins-1.9.0/common/libkipiplugins/tools/kpaboutdata.cpp:70: error: 'hasMainComponent' is not a member of 'KGlobal'
/usr/ports/graphics/kipi-plugins-kde4/work/kipi-plugins-1.9.0/common/libkipiplugins/tools/kpaboutdata.cpp:72: error: 'kDebug' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/graphics/kipi-plugins-kde4/work/kipi-plugins-1.9.0/common/libkipiplugins/tools/kpaboutdata.cpp:72: error: 'shortDesc' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/graphics/kipi-plugins-kde4/work/kipi-plugins-1.9.0/common/libkipiplugins/tools/kpaboutdata.cpp:76: error: 'shortDesc' was not declared in this scope
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 2
```

Any ideas?

With thanks,
   Ohle


----------



## pmooney (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm seeing the same symptoms on 8.2-CURRENT.
I made sure to bring all my ports up to date yesterday.


----------

